# Solved: Video conversion taking very long time



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 8gb movie in mkv format and i'm trying to convert to avi with Prism Video File Converter. After 3 hours the conversion was still at 17% so it would take around 18-20 hours to finish. Is that normal? I mean, my god, who would wait that long just to watch a movie? Please help.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

That's a big movie. Is it dual layer? There's other good free converters like Any Video Converter.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah that is slow too. I have no idea what dual layer actually is but its not that big except it's 3hrs long. Most movies on dvd are 4-8gb including the menus etc. It's not even full high def. The resolution is 1280x720.

It's takes over an 1hr to do 6%. So like the other converter I should expect it to finish in 18-20 hrs.

Thanks for trying. The Any Video Converter at least has a nice interface.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

a large moving is going to take some time. and it might not be the program. that makes it slow. it could be your pc. the program can only be as good or as fast as the pc its running on.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. Yes I figured that my laptop would also be a problem. So in answer to my question: yes it is normal for it to take so long.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

What is your spec and what do you want to do with the file once it's converted to avi? 

You can speed things up by turning off non-vital background progs and increasing your paging file size.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a hdtv and media player that I am setting up so I wanted to download a movie to test it out. I used the wrong format. 

I've been working on speeding up my system for a long while lol I think it really needs a clean windows install and I'm strongly considering that. Thanks again


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

You could try DVD Flick which will convert and burn to dvd. Or are you trying to view it on your tv via hdmi?


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought a Mvix 760hd media player with an internal hdd and a hdtv. Both do 1080p. 

Burning it to dvd sounds like a much easier option than trying to convert the file. lol


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

I tried Any Video Converter (AVC) on a 4gb mkv file 1280x720. It took many, many hours and I set it to keep the original frame size. The output is 1280x720 but it's massively compressed. 

I need some practice with this program. I'm not feeling overly confident but i'll give it a chance to improve lol.


----------

